# Jazz fans



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

bit of a plug for a very dear friend of mine. Ever since we were 11 years old he was good at guitar, he currently tours with peter kay, the bee gees and a few others. Anyway its not everyones cup of tea but thought I'd share his talent. He has me beaten in music, but i kick his ass at xbox.:lol:

http://www.reverbnation.com/simongouldingmusic


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Damn he's good! l'm soooooo jealous. He hasn't mentioned taking a little trip down to the Crossroads has he? l can only dream of being as good as that, who needs a guitarist when he solos down at the dusty end of the neck like that. Top bassist,he deserves all the recognition he gets. Does he do lessons?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

He is Very good Dean :thumb:

Back as a teenager when I was in a band, I occasionally used to have a go on my mate's bass, and quickly concluded;_ "sod this, the strings are too thick for my puny fingers, it's too hard, I'll stick to the guitar"_  :lol: Takes some skill to play like that and lot of practice!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Take my hat off to musicians and artists alike great skill involved. Even my air guitar sounds aweful


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

chillly said:


> Even my air guitar sounds aweful


:lol: That made me laugh! :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone watching powersnooker on ITV? that noise when the ball pots, thats my mate. :lol:


----------

